
Parallax effect in browser using web-camera - munrocket
https://github.com/munrocket/parallax-effect
======
ath92
Oh, this is really cool! :) I recently made something similar (also uses TFjs
for the head tracking): [https://compassionate-
murdock-82fdbb.netlify.app/](https://compassionate-
murdock-82fdbb.netlify.app/) (source here:
[https://github.com/ath92/blazeface-css-
parallax](https://github.com/ath92/blazeface-css-parallax))

Yours seems a little faster/smoother/nicer though, so props for that. I used
CSS to place the 3d objects though, so that might have something to do with
it.

~~~
Crespyl
These are fun projects. Even in the simple case it's somehow kind of magical
and the effect can be remarkably compelling.

I made a simpler desktop version as a game years ago, with a small team at
RHIT's "Catapult" summer camp. Not sure I still have the code for it sadly.

We had a custom software 3D renderer with OpenCV face-tracking for both the
parallax effect and steering the player character around obstacles.

------
jmpman
Oh!! I’ve wanted something like this but for a web camera portal between
locations. If each side had a 180 degree fisheye lens, then the eye tracking
could present a different virtual view from the remote location. It would look
like you had a window into another room. Using 4K+ cameras, the effect should
be amazing.

------
boraturan
I did a similar/complementary project that turns 2d photo to 3d. Interested to
see if this could be integrated.

[https://alvin5.com/create](https://alvin5.com/create)

@3d_photo_app on IG

------
lecarore
Really cool project. I think making the demo links more clearly visible would
help promote it.

~~~
munrocket
I thought it was pretty clear that examples in the list are links :D

~~~
EGreg
I missed them and came here to ask for links lol.

------
EGreg
Are there ways to make it work on a mobile phone? If not, what is the issue

~~~
Tajnymag
In Firefox Preview, it seems the examples, after granting them camera access,
use the primary camera, thus not detecting any face to track

~~~
munrocket
interesting, thanks!

------
blululu
Well done. Thank you for making and sharing this publicly.

------
gus_massa
Is it possible to make a demo that runs in the browser?

~~~
below43
Try the examples in the readme - they work for me in a browser.

~~~
gus_massa
Thanks. I thought they were just links to files, not live demos.

------
bigwheeler
Worked in latest iOS Safari for me, pretty cool!

~~~
reaperducer
Interesting, because it didn't work right for me, also on Safari with latest
iPad OS. There was a brief second of motion, and then nothing.

Maybe because I'm on an iPad and not an iPhone.

~~~
cookingrobot
On iPhone 11 and Safari, I had to tap the red camera icon in the address bar
twice to disable and reenable the camera, then it worked.

------
seoirsewalker
That's really cool!

